

Rudimentary GooglePlus API - Impossible
http://point7.wordpress.com/2011/07/10/rudimentary-googleplus-api/

======
jeggers5
That's fantastic, well done.

Is there potential for Google to block me for too many requests? I somehow
doubt they'd block me unless I was hitting the servers with massive load.

This G+ engineer mentioned an official API is in the
Pipes:<http://anyasq.com/79-im-a-technical-lead-on-the-google+-team>

------
Impossible
Link to actual code for his GAE app.
[http://code.google.com/p/emlynoreganappengine/source/browse/...](http://code.google.com/p/emlynoreganappengine/source/browse/trunk/gpapi.py)

